# How To Find Sponsorship



## KmH (Dec 13, 2009)

Amazon.com: The Athlete's Guide to Sponsorship: How to Find an Individual, Team, or Event Sponsor (9781884737787): Cheri Elliot, Jennifer E Drury, Jennifer Drury: Books

Amazon.com: Sponsorship Seeker's Toolkit Third Edition (9780070138605): Kim Skildum-Reid, Anne-Marie Grey: Books

Amazon.com: Sponsorship: For a Return on Investment (9780750686402): Guy Masterman: Books

Amazon.com: Developing Successful Sport Marketing Plans (9781885693846): David K. Stotlar: Books

Most of these books are geared to sports but apply equally well to photography.


----------

